# DIY Dehydrated Treats?



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Has anyone here used a food dehydrator to make treats/food for their dogs? 

I'm thinking about trying to dehydrate my own training sized meat pieces.... it's easy to spend a small fortune on quality/no-junk treats, and I don't really enjoy walking around with anything that spoils easily in my pockets. I'm really bad at forgetting and leaving a treat or two in jacket pockets, so the drier, the better.

I use my food dehydrator for fruit, mushrooms, and all kinds of people food, so I figure I might as well venture into dog recipes. We're also approaching hunting season, and I usually end up with an assortment of animal parts and pieces from family members.

For anyone who has successfully dehydrated their own dog treats, here are my questions:

1. What kinds of meat have you used? The only one I've tried so far is chicken, cut very thin. Any success with liver, venison, beef? What about chicken feet?

2. What's the realistic shelf life? Do you store in ziplock on the shelf or freeze? 

3. *Honestly*, how bad is the smell? When I dry apples, the entire house smells like a pie. If I dry liver for 6+ hours, will I regret it and need to move out of my house?

Thanks in advance for your help and recipes.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Make a big batch!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!Liver is going to be rank!!I have a friend that makes venison jerky and it does need to be frozen and refrigerated or it will get moldy.He does it in the garage because of the smell.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have beef liver I was planning on dehydrating but in the oven, now I'm worried if it will be that stinky


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL. Someone who's done this needs to chime in. I really want to make my own liver treats, those buckets of dried liver cost more than half the stuff I eat. But if it's gonna end in divorce & relocation, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've made liver brownies before, and while the smell didn't bother me, the whole household threw a fit. Maybe take your dehydrator outside?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Shade said:


> I have beef liver I was planning on dehydrating but in the oven, now I'm worried if it will be that stinky


My mom does that all the time for her beagle. She's never mentioned any negative smells, and I would be surprised if there were.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I've made liver brownies before, and while the smell didn't bother me, the whole household threw a fit. *Maybe take your dehydrator outside?*


There's a thought, definitely.... as long as it doesn't attract swarms of flies.... That would gross me out if it got buggy, especially since I use the trays and dryer to prep my own food. Maybe I'll wait until there's a frost and the weather's cooler, and run it outside.

Anyone interested (Shade?) in trying different recipes and sharing? If other people are curious about doing this, I wouldn't mind trying to document what works & what doesn't. Let's all stink up our houses together!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in. Mine loved chicken jerky we used to get from a pet store, then I read that it comes from China, gets repacked in USA and Canada and dogs get sick on it so...wanted to make it at home, just not sure how to hence I'm willing to try anything for home made treats


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I dehydrate everything BUT green tripe. I store in brown paper bags to prevent mould. 

Liver
Heart
Lung
Trachea
Kidney
Fish
Back strap
Chicken feet

List is endless. 

I leave dehydrator outside as it can be smelly.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you have to do it in a Dehydrator or can it be done in the oven?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

MishkasMom said:


> Do you have to do it in a Dehydrator or can it be done in the oven?


I've never looked.into using oven as a dehydrator.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I make London broil treats in the dehydrator. I buy them on sale and I put them in ziplock bags. they last for weeks in the frig. you can freeze them if you want, but you really don't have to. my dog has epi, so I cant use any fatty meats, I use to make the liver treats in the oven, but they stink, really really stink, lol


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Liver
> Heart
> Lung
> Trachea
> ...


 Wow. Well then, I have no excuse not to jump in. Any suggestions as far as piece size? Chunks, thin strips, temp....? 

My dehydrator has 6 trays that stack vertically, I think everything would fit on a single level except possibly the chicken feet. I might have a hookup for a ton of free pheasant feet, so if I can figure that trick out, I'll be pretty pleased. And I will definitely follow your advice and keep the dryer outside.




[email protected] said:


> I make London broil treats in the dehydrator. I buy them on sale and I put them in ziplock bags. they last for weeks in the frig. you can freeze them if you want, but you really don't have to. my dog has epi, so I cant use any fatty meats, I use to make the liver treats in the oven, *but they stink, really really stink, lol*


 Nice. This is what I'm hoping to do, stock up when it's on sale or hunting tidbits are randomly "gifted". The smell is why I don't think I'd try it in my oven.... if my next week of human meals smell like liver-leather, there'll be major problems.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> I'm in. Mine loved chicken jerky we used to get from a pet store, then I read that it comes from China, gets repacked in USA and Canada and dogs get sick on it so...wanted to make it at home, just not sure how to hence I'm willing to try anything for home made treats


Cool. I'll keep track of the chicken attempts when I try it, please update the thread if you beat me to it. Last time I tried chicken I made the pieces too small, by the time they dried down they were tiny and crumbly. I'll try strips instead....


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Just wondering if an outdoor barbeque could be used instead of an oven?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

WIBackpacker said:


> Wow. Well then, I have no excuse not to jump in. Any suggestions as far as piece size? Chunks, thin strips, temp....?
> 
> My dehydrator has 6 trays that stack vertically, I think everything would fit on a single level except possibly the chicken feet. I might have a hookup for a ton of free pheasant feet, so if I can figure that trick out, I'll be pretty pleased. And I will definitely follow your advice and keep the dryer outside.
> 
> ...


My dehydrator doesn't have temperature selection so I can help you with that.
I also have 6 trays and I full them all each time. I've found its much easier to slice the meats when f4om en and then put directly on dehydrator, I use fairly thick pieces if liver and lung. Thinner for heart. Chicken feet take a couple days.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> Just wondering if an outdoor barbeque could be used instead of an oven?


If you can control the temperature to keep it very low & constant, maybe? My dehydrator settings are between 115 - 145 degrees F. It sure would solve the smelly house problem.



Saphire said:


> I've found its much easier to slice the meats when f4om en and then put directly on dehydrator, I use fairly thick pieces if liver and lung. Thinner for heart. Chicken feet take a couple days.


Sounds good.... I can imagine slicing is a lot easier starting from frozen instead of room temperature. Thanks for the tips! I'll probably start experimenting with strips of meat & liver, and work my way up to chicken feet. I have a feeling if I leave it running outside for a few days I'll attract every raccoon & stray cat in the neighborhood.... hmm.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a smoker outside, hubby never uses it anymore so I could put liver and chicken slices in there for a few hours but I'm not sure how healthy it would be for the dog. Never heard of smoked dog treats....although my neighbour makes smoked deer jerky that his dogs love...


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> I have a smoker outside, hubby never uses it anymore so I could put liver and chicken slices in there for a few hours but I'm not sure how healthy it would be for the dog. Never heard of smoked dog treats....although my neighbour makes smoked deer jerky that his dogs love...


That's an awesome idea. I would think if you use "natural" smoking (fruit or nut tree wood, chips, etc) and no liquid smoke flavorings/artificial burning fuel, it would be fine for dogs..... correct me if I'm wrong.... We used to smoke fish for ourselves, but it's been years since I did it last. We usually used mulberry, hickory, etc. wood.

That would eliminate the stink. If you try this let me know, I'm pretty sure I know at least two people who have smokers sitting unused in their garage/shed.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol for sure I will, now I'm getting obsessed with home made treats....and yeah just natural wood chips however trying to do some research on smoked stuff causing harm to pets but can't find anything so far.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I have dehydrated lots of liver. Smells like, well, um, well, it simply smells like barf.

I don't eat liver and won't fix it for my liver loving husband but for my boy Traveler, I boil it on the stove then cut into bits and dry in a slow oven (200°). Hey, my husband can go to his mother's house if he wants homemade liver! Yucky stuff.

After it's dried to the point of bendable shoe leather, I bag it up and freeze it. Excellent training treats and be ready for your hands to stink but there's not much I won't do for my furry best friend.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I have dehydrated lots of liver. Smells like, well, um, well, *it simply smells like barf*.
> 
> I don't eat liver and won't fix it for my liver loving husband but for my boy Traveler, I boil it on the stove then cut into bits and dry in a slow oven (200°). Hey, my husband can go to his mother's house if he wants homemade liver! Yucky stuff.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh out loud. My husband didn't eat meat for over a decade, but he resigned himself to a freezer full of bones and random animal parts. For my beloved dog, of course.  

I don't really mind the hands stinking, I think if I can get the treats to shoe-leather consistency as you described, they'll be safe enough in my pockets for an afternoon.... I accidentally washed a jacket with a stray liver chunk still in the pocket last week, when I opened the washing machine the smell was just awful. And of course, the puppy tried to leap in and investigate. Oh, the things we do for our dogs....


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't mind the stinky hands either because, as you say, for our beloved dogs. I think you'll do fine with them in your pocket but don't blame me if the pup rummages thru your laundry basket (Ask me how I know)

I wanted to add that the reason I boil it first is to get it somewhat cooked so it's not all floppy and bloody. Remember to keep the water you boiled it in. I use it to wet down his breakfast kibble or I freeze it in ice cube trays and feed those for treats.

Good luck!


----------

